# Approximate Heat Guide



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I find the following chart to be extremely useful. One of my tanks resides in an unheated garage where winter temperatures have demolished many heaters in the past, by causing them to overexert themselves since the rated wattage were not enough to account for the large temperature difference between the tank water and the garage.

The chart is located on the packaging of WON's Pro Heat Titanium IC Heater. I've reproduced it here. Hope you'll find it useful.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great info! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice one! This one's here to stay...


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Great timing for me. Do you feel this chart is also correct for say an Ebo-Jager heater as well?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes this chart can be used for any brand heater.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

AV8TOR said:


> Great timing for me. Do you feel this chart is also correct for say an Ebo-Jager heater as well?


Let me use this opportunity to plug for the relatively new titanium-constructed heaters. They are IMHO undeniably better than any glass heaters for several reasons; but the most important for me is that they DO NOT explode if you forget to turn it off while doing water changes so that it's running dry. Also, they are only about $5 more expensive than their glass counterparts, but that $5 buys many new features like an external temperature controller and a remote temperature sensor.

And then there's the external inline heaters (i.e. Hydrodor) that you can plumb inline with your canister filter but those are so expensive, but you can remove yet another piece of equipment from the tank.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah inline heaters are the future IMO. 

BTW, Ebo-Jager heaters have a low water level sensor, mine have never exploded due to running dry. But a metal housing would obviously be stronger than glass.

Giancarlo Podio


----------

